# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  410 from Gunworks

## charlie1991

First id like to recommend Gunworks, popped in the other day to pre order a shotty service was great, prices good, and real cool wee place to have a look around just nestled away.

bought one of these 410 yildiz shotguns with the full suppressor on it, thought it'd be a great addition for taking out pests on my block and quiet enough to not bother the neighbours yet safer than a .22.

Any body got one, are they as quiet as they say they are?

----------


## LJP

Keep us posted please. Very curious on the suppressed 410 from Gunworks myself. Love to hear your thoughts once you get some trigger time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## charlie1991

happy to keep you informed although ive got a 2 month wait, seems they're really popular

----------


## Sarvo

> Keep us posted please. Very curious on the suppressed 410 from Gunworks myself. Love to hear your thoughts once you get some trigger time


Likewise

----------


## Micky Duck

Im GUESSING.....full suppressor   means they have sort of copied the savage .22lr and have ported it enough to bleed off velocity to keep noise level down...wouldnt have to be much only need to drop a couple of hundy fps  will watch with interest.

----------


## Spanners

I’ve got one. 
It’s ‘click-whoosh’
Super quiet.

----------


## GDMP

There  is a reasonable amount of time involved in making these,which is why there is a waiting list.....their production has to be fitted in around the other tasks carried out in the workshop.

----------


## charlie1991

> Im GUESSING.....full suppressor   means they have sort of copied the savage .22lr and have ported it enough to bleed off velocity to keep noise level down...wouldnt have to be much only need to drop a couple of hundy fps  will watch with interest.


yep thats the one,

its light an easy great for my little bunny stand out in the paddocks and getting the mrs shooting without pissing of nearby folk. im excited ( though i say that whenever i buy a gun)

----------


## faregame

Any interest in one that can shoot slugs?
I know gunworks version doesn't work with them

Looking at developing another barrel for the versions we have

----------


## Micky Duck

> Any interest in one that can shoot slugs?
> I know gunworks version doesn't work with them
> 
> Looking at developing another barrel for the versions we have


why wouldnt it work?????? a single projectile will still exit barrel thasame as wadded load of shot....the powder is similar in charge....

----------


## Bill999

> I’ve got one. 
> It’s ‘click-whoosh’
> Super quiet.


I second that, one shot with a friends one convinced me to get one myself. 
there is a guy in whangarei that makes them 
I got the gun ($199) now just need to add the suppressor $500 ish I imagine, 

it was quieter with 3inch than it was with 2 3/4

----------


## Micky Duck

interesting...but the two loads use same amount of powder..the shorter shell has lighter payload going faster...which will explain diference
in rounded figures its half oz vs 3/4 oz payloads.

----------


## res

I have one of there older ones built on a H&R, I can't say enough good things about it. Slugs for goats and shot for bunny and possum - every lifestyle block needs one in the toolbox

----------


## Micky Duck

OK so now we have someone using slugs....cant for the life of me see why not..in theory they easier on suppressor than shot as no plastic wad....
now if you so inclinded making up 00 buckshot loads is piece of piss for the wee .410 and from the few I made up and patterened they go rather well..I almost suspect the balls slipstream each other as are like ducks in a row.... possibly a better proposition for goats.

----------


## faregame

Yeah we have shot discs out of them
The gun itself doesn’t allow slugs

I have a small rail on mine and looking at a mount for a 007 pard - the 008 would have too much magnification at 6.5
But the 007 would work well

----------


## Micky Duck

what manner of .410 shotgun doesnt fire .410 slugs???? it makes no sense whatsoever.... the slug takes up LESS room in barrel than charge of shot....the shell is same size ..the wad is a disc if there is in fact any wad at all.

----------


## faregame

Sorry should say they don’t work with the suppressor

----------


## Allizdog

Are these called Kea guns when used with slugs. I heard they were fairly popular for pigs at the bail back in the day.

----------


## ebee

Maybe there is a slight chance of stuck slug if the pressure is bled off as it travels down the barrel?

----------


## zimmer

> Are these called Kea guns when used with slugs. I heard they were fairly popular for pigs at the bail back in the day.


Kea guns (Spanish Mugica) around 60 years ago were the first on the scene of the fold up single barrel 410 shotguns. (For fold up read concealable/poaching etc.)
They were also made in a very very short version which the pistol regs eventually made illegal.
I can remember as kids firing a 303 in one.....

----------


## GDMP

I am sure there was some mention of Kea guns in this latest round of anti-firearms legislation.

----------


## Allizdog

Yeah, had the impression very few were around now days or they are illegal.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Sorry should say they don’t work with the suppressor


dont work as in are still NOISY????? if thats the case....a 00 buckshot load is even more attractive.....noise will be because projectile is exiting at AROUND 16-1800fps so definately supersonic whereas the shot payloads are barely supersonic in normal shotty 12-1300fps so only 200-300fps to be bled off to go subsonic.

----------


## faregame

> dont work as in are still NOISY????? if thats the case....a 00 buckshot load is even more attractive.....noise will be because projectile is exiting at AROUND 16-1800fps so definately supersonic whereas the shot payloads are barely supersonic in normal shotty 12-1300fps so only 200-300fps to be bled off to go subsonic.


Yeah so the bleeding needs to be different for them; but that would stuff up the shot velocity too -  the discs etc work fine, shot a possum with them

----------


## Micky Duck

cool thanks for clearing that up....#00 buck will be ideal in that case.

----------


## charlie1991

Ok, so they day rocked around and here i am giving my 2 cents as promised. 

First up customer service at gunworks was real good, quicker turn around in service than i thought. 

The yıldız thats its built on seems to be a decent gun cheap single shot but most components look pretty solid the safety is easy to use and ergonomic. 

The suppressor is well built and clearly a lot of work and machining goes into it, it adds very little weight to the barrel to the extent the mrs and already fired of 20 odd rounds at the top end of the paddock and isn't complaining yet. 

Its quiet, not as quiet as id expected but for a 410 its an amazing achievement, id compare it to firing high velocity rounds out a .22. Im still getting that supersonic crack but not sure if thats something that'll bed in in time and it'll get quieter im sure i read about this somewhere. 

any questions?

----------


## charlie1991

Really smart bit of kit when you take it apart. Yeah the barrel is already ported still that crack though, may just be this she'll though, Rio #5

----------


## GDMP

Just bare in mind that any home modification to the gun,or the suppressor,would void any warranty service.They are made the way they are for a reason.

----------


## Micky Duck

plenty of different shell options out there...rio 2 1/2" are possibly the worst as payload is tiny...its less than half n oz   3" shells are SLOWER than 2 1/2" as same charge weight but the longer shell has half as much payload again...well most loads are close enough to make that generalised statement.
in a single shot you can get aaway with allsorts reloading wise...you can pop out spent primer with punch,replace and push it home with wooden dowel inside case pushing down onto flat surface...add powder,add wad push down,add shot and carefully refold crimp then press it down flat....being single shot you loading it so doesnt have to be perfect crimp...

----------


## Micky Duck

wingman has great thread on reloading using brass cases....perfect for your application.

----------


## charlie1991

Yep no intention of making modifications would far rather play with the cartridges thanks for the info Micky I'll have a read up

----------

